# Final batch of photos for X-mas gifts :)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well here are the final set of X-mas gifts, finally getting a chance to post these. They were very well received!

I hope everybody is having a great Holiday season.

Happy New Year,

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking awesome as usual! I could use one right about now to crack open my 4th burning river ipa....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

some wicked looking baits, i love the lips on them.
sherman


----------

